# Druckfilter Erfahrungen???



## hapua (19. Mai 2009)

hallo,
ich habe einen teich mit 4 koi´s, das volumen ist ca. 2500 ltr.
ich beabsichtige mir jetzt einen druckfilter zu erwerben. bin mir aber nciht sicher welcher geeignet ist bzw. für welchen ich mich entscheiden soll. kann mir hier jemand einen tip geben bzw. hat jemand erfahrungen mit dem der firma Aquael Klarpressure UV8000 (Teichfilter Druckfilter bis 8.000L Volumen) bzw. den Oase filtoclear 6000.
zum betreiben habe ich die pumpe: oase aquamax eco 4000
ach so: druckfilter weil ich gleichzeitig einen bachlauf damit betreiben möchte.
wäre toll wenn mir jemand einen rat geben kann.


----------



## robsig12 (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Druckfilter Erfahrungen???*

Also ich kann dir nur was über den O..e Filtoclear sagen, da ich diesen auch als Vorfilter benutze. Hoher Preis, absolut einfache Reinigung, sehr gute Verarbeitung, 5 Jahre Garantie, kann im Boden versenkt werden, kann für einen ganz kleinen Bachlauf verwendet werden. Was musst Du noch wissen?


----------



## Olli.P (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Druckfilter Erfahrungen???*

Hallo hapua,

Koi gehören *nicht* in einen 2500L Teich.............. 

Schon mal dran gedacht, wie groß die werden......


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Druckfilter Erfahrungen???*

 da geb ich dem Olli recht - du solltest schnellstens über einen großenteich nachdenken oder die kleinen verschenken bevor du die zu tode qälst.

abgesehen davon kann ich druckfilter nicht empfehlen, kein vernünpftige biobereich, keine bzw. zu geringe vorabscheidung so das es passieren kann jeden tag zu reinigen da er schnell vertopft und dann trotzdem überläuft.

bitte belies dich mal was alles dazugehört koi zu halten. - ein baby wird ja auch ruck zuck größer und brauch dann ein angemessenes bett anstatt einem stubenwagen und je größer desto mehr futter desto mehr kaka


----------



## lollo (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Druckfilter Erfahrungen???*

Hallo,

bis zu meiner Teichvergrößerung hatte ich den O..e Filtoclear 6000 im Einsatz und war damit bestens zufrieden. 
Da dieser Filter ja vollkommen dicht ist, hier kann nichts überlaufen, kann man ihn im Erdreich versenken, und somit aus der Blickfläche verschwinden lassen. Die Reinigung der Schwämme ist durch die Pumpfunktion des Reinigungsmechanismus recht einfach, und findet im laufenden Betrieb statt.
Bei mir war das wöchentlich 1 mal, und ca. 2 mal im Jahr bekam er eine Grundreinigung.

Für kleinere Teiche mit mäßigem Besatz kann ich so einen Filter emfehlen.


----------



## robsig12 (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Druckfilter Erfahrungen???*



69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:


> :
> abgesehen davon kann ich druckfilter nicht empfehlen, kein vernünpftige biobereich, keine bzw. zu geringe vorabscheidung so das es passieren kann jeden tag zu reinigen da er schnell vertopft und dann trotzdem überläuft.



Hallo Ralf,

der Druckfilter (vorausgesetzt richtig verschlossen) kann nich überlaufen. Wenn er zu ist, mindert das nur die Pumpenleistung. Sonst ist das eine saubere Sache. Auch denke ich bei einem Teich mit 2500 Liter ist ein Druckfilter der für 6000 Liter ausgelegt ist (Herstellerangaben, also nochmal halbieren) nicht zu wenig. 
Muss halt in der Relation bleiben. Es gibt ja viele hier im Forum, deren Filter hat ja schon weit mehr als 2500 Liter!


----------



## hapua (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Druckfilter Erfahrungen???*

ok, das mit den koi´s werde ich wohl ändern....... einen druckfilter empfiehlst du nicht! welcher wäre besser geeignet??? 
habt ihr einen tip wie ich den teichgrund gestalten soll?? bisher habe ich kleine steine in der größe zwischen 7 - 10 cm drin. ich will sie am wochenende raus nehmen und den teichgrund mit quarzsand bedecken. ist quarzsand ratsam???


----------



## Rieserver (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Druckfilter Erfahrungen???*

Hi,

ich habe einen 8 m3 Teich und einen Druckfilter von oase (Filtoclear 6000) und eine Aquamax Eco 6000, und kann ihn nur empfehlen!!!
Den Teichgrund würde ich am besten mit Kies bedecken, der kann auch grobkörniger sein. Quarzsand würde ich nciht unbedingt empfehlen.

Gruss Daniel


----------



## KingLui (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Druckfilter Erfahrungen???*

Hallo hapua!!!!!

Also ich habe in meinem Teich auch einen Druckfilter installiert! 
Habe zwar keinen von O..e sondern einen aus dem Baumarkt den ich mit besseren Filtermatten ausgestatte habe ...... 


Filter 200€
Bessere Matten 20€

Aber ich bin mit meinem echt zufrieden!  durch die rückspülfunktion brauch ich ihn nur alle 4 -5 Wochen sauber machen!
 Meiner hat ne angegebene Hersteller angabe von 16000l. Teichen ist also für meinen kleinen gut Dimensioniert! 
ICh denke also das du mit so einem zufrieden seien wirst da dein teich ja fast so klein  ist wie meiner 


Wenn du wissenwillst was für ein Filter und was für neue Matten ich gekauft habe kannste dich ja nochmal melden!

Lg Chris


----------



## robsig12 (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Druckfilter Erfahrungen???*



KingLui schrieb:


> Hallo hapua!!!!!
> 
> Also ich habe in meinem Teich auch einen Druckfilter installiert!
> Habe zwar keinen von O..e sondern einen aus dem Baumarkt den ich mit besseren Filtermatten ausgestatte habe ......
> ...



Hallo Chris, 
für 220, Euro bekomme ich aber schon einen O..e Filtoclear 6000 in einem bekannten Auktionshaus. Vorteil dabei, gewiss die nächsten Jahre Ersatzteile (auch die UVC Birne!) und Du hast 5 Jahre Garantie! 
Ausserdem bin ich mit meinem O..e Druckfilter wie weiter oben schon erwähnt sehr zufrieden.


----------

